# Schrittkettenprogrammierung



## Outrider (21 Oktober 2009)

Habe Grundsätliche frage zur Schrittkettenprogrammierung !
Habe einen Rotationskörper ( Rundtisch) der sich immer um 180 Grad dreht.
Jede halbe Drehung wird als ein Durchlauf in der Kette betrachtet, d.h. beide seiten können die Grundposition darstellen.
Mich interessiert dabei der Letzte Schritt in der Kette, wenn ich die halbe Drehung abgeschlossen habe.
Soll sich der letzte Schritt dann von selbst zurücksetzen oder ist er der Warteschritt für den nächsten halben Durchlauf.
Beim Einschalten habe ich einen Initialmerker der nur einmal kommt und dann durch eine Bedingung der erste Schritt gesetzt wird.
Gruß und Danke für tipps


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
nach meiner Meinung ist der der neue Start (wo immer der herkommt) der Beginn des neuen Durchlaufs. Ist die Schrittkette komplett abgearbeitet so steht sie bei mir immer wieder im Initialschritt ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Blockmove (21 Oktober 2009)

Unsere Vorgehensweise:
-Am Ablaufende wird eine Fertigmeldung gesetzt.
-Die Kette springt in den Initialschritt.
-Die Fertigmeldung verhindert ein Weiterschalten in Schritt 2.
-Weitertaktes des Tisches bzw. Werkstückauslauf setzt die Fertigmeldung zurück.
-Neues Teil in Position schaltet in Schritt 2.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Mobi (21 Oktober 2009)

Bei uns ist es auch so wie bei Blockmove, nur das der Start der Schrittkette eine Station vorher bestimmt. Die heißt dann M_Start_Kette_. Wenn dieser Merker gesetzt wird, startet die Kette und läuft dann bis zum Ende, geht dann wieder zurück zum Initialschritt und wartet dann wieder auf den Merker. Innerhalb der Kette wird aber der Merker zurückgesetzt._


----------



## Befree (21 Oktober 2009)

Ich Programmiere es nicht immer gleich.. Aber meistens ist es so:

Ich habe fertig geschriebene "Schrittkettenbausteine" also gebe ich nur noch an was in den jeweiligen schritten gemacht werden soll und welcher der aktuelle, welcher der nächste bei bedingung A und welcher bei bedingung B ist.

Der Letzte Schritt ist bei mir immer (Solange ich nicht mehr brauche) der Schritt 64. Der Gibt mir dannn auch das Signal Zyklus Ende. Habe ich mehrere Stationen (was ich eigentlich immer habe) Warte ich alle Zyklus Ende der Schrittketten ab und Resete dann die Schrittketten und alles geht von vorne los. Also ist bei mir eigentlich der Zyklus Ende für einen neuen Takt verantwortlich. Einen Inizialschritt habe ich zwar auch aber der frägt meistens nur die Richtige Stellung ab. Also Stations-GST.

Schrittketten habe bei mir immer einen FC zur Veraltung in dem ich die einzelnen Schrittketten-FB's aufrufe. Also von der Struktur her 

--FC 1 Betriebsarten
--FC 100 SK_Verwaltung
--> FB 10, IDB 10 Station 1
--> FB 11, IDB 11 Station 2
--> FB 12, IDB 12 Station 3
--> FB 13, IDB 13 Station 4

Den FC 100 würde ich somit wie einen Schrittkettenbaustein im FC1 aufrufen und trotzdem steuert er mir alle Schrittketten an. Dort habe ich dann eingangsparameter wie Auto_Aktiv, BA_Hand, BA_Auto, SK_Reset und einige ausgangsparameter. Was halt so alles anfällt xD


----------



## Mobi (3 November 2009)

Dazu muss ich sagen, ich programmiere nicht mit Step7 sondern mit PC WorX und das im Strukturierten Text. Bei mir wird die Schrittkette mit ner Switch-Case-Anweisung realisiert.


----------

